# sunny spain 3



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Well folks I have decided to try a different method of writing our journey log so far by writing it in MS word and then copying and paste into mhf to see if it will submit. The broken toes happened the day before we left for Portsmouth to get the Acconnia ferry to Bilbao. The ride down was very painful so when on board I got in touch with the medico and they strapped my 2 broken toes together and said that’s all that can be done. Because of this we changed our plans and headed for Villanova Park nr. Barcelona and I rested the pinkies for a couple of weeks, its there we met the 2 most foolish couples we have ever met. The first couple from Portmohamoc north of Inverness bought a 32ft. RV. 3 weeks before venturing down to here and onward to Gibraltar, had never drove anything bigger than a family saloon and never driven abroad ever and he was in his late sixties and was mystified when he was robbed in a motorway service area overnight near Dijon. They got in by bursting the drivers door lock and a the mans wife had left her handbag with passports, credit cards, money, satnav and mobile between the 2 front seats she had done the work for them, they never heard a thing and the dog didn’t even wake up also both are none drinkers so a goodnight tipple was not the cause. The second lunatic an Irish man (sorry no offence meant to our Irish members) bought a Euro Mobil tag axle m/h 9 days before setting off from Wexford en-route to La Manga, he had no vehicle tax, mot, vehicle documents and not one manual for the vehicle and did not know the difference between 12v and 240v it was a nightmare getting him to understand the workings of the m/h. They got robbed at Lyon also on a motorway service area overnight stop. We also met on site a young couple that had been robbed on a service area near Barcelona, they lost 2000 euro, mobile, credit cards and various other goodies and they swear they where gassed, the others did not think so but one thing puzzles me is the fact that all 3 incidents where reportedly involved with the police yet none of them had any documented proof of this, please lets not get into a do they/don’t they use gas as a means of entry, I still believe it does not happen but thats MY opinion only but saying that my wife has said we must get a gas detector. We where not over impressed with Villanova Park, they made very little effort to brighten the place up for the festivities and we had to beg for the bar too open on new Years Eve and then not before 2300hrs. so we went onto Rincon de Luna which is still closed but we know the staff well and got permission to overnight and had a few drinks with Watty and Michelle before setting of for camping La Aldea at El Rocio and a pleasant site it is with excellent facilities, good pitches large enough for RVs. 10amp electric and no trees hiding the sun, yes sunshine everyday so far. The village of El Rocio is something to be seen as it’s like a scene from a Hopalong Cassidy film with sand covered streets, no driving regulations what so ever, you drive were no one drives, at junctions the first there or the biggest vehicle goes which way they want, its like being in an Moroccan desert village with so much sand but still a great place and very friendly people, as long as you do not hurt one of the many horses they have, each casa has a hitch post instead of a parking place. It is also a bird watches and walkers paradise.
Don’t know how long we will stay yet but we are settled in and as the return ferry is 06/02/07 we may just stay here.
My remarks about the Camos Dome still stand, I lost BBC/ITV ect. at Barcelona and in the past I could get these channels on a frying pan with a good LNB. That’s all for now. 

Bob.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bob,

I did come back to you the first time you posted of your Camos difficulty:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-197634.html#197634

You now say you cannot get BBC/ITV on it having gone past Barcelona. Here is a map showing the size dish you need to receive BBC/ITV:
http://www.satcure.co.uk/2d/fprint.htm
My interpretation is that your Camos was doing extremely well!

I'm not sure when you received BBC/ITV on a frying pan in southern Spain. If it was AFTER 30 May 2003, I suggest you stop swanning around and set up business where you are, because the world down there will beat a path to your door when you show them how and you will be a very wealthy man indeed 

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/de.sullivan/bbcon2d.htm
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/de.sullivan/dishsizes.htm

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bob

_frying pan with a good LNB_ who makes those then lol. Glad you are enjoying yourselves. I would not be surprised to see a return ticket being offered for sale on ebay soon

stew


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Bob,

I don't wish to be rude but your info would be a lot easier to read if you could split it up into paragraphs.

Please don't take offense.

Thanks

Don


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

*Greetings from Southport*

Hi Bob,

Greetings from not so sunny Southport!

Listening to the rain battering on our windows, blown on by the soon to be gale force winds, El Rocio sounds an attractive place to be at the moment! Your photos look great and we are very envious of the warmth and sunshine.
Hope the horror stories from other MH's don't spoil the pleasure of travelling, there are enough warnings of overnighting on motorway service areas. It does make you wonder?
We are off to Austria and Germany for a month on the day you sail back from Spain, mind you I'am not sure your missing much here :?

Have a great time,

Neil


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

The footprint for TV reception seems to be at odds with my experience with a standard Oyster satellite system (I presume an 85cm dish) and Pace SKY box. We are able to receive BBC1,2,3,4 as well as ITV channels and with a following wind (or lack of it) Ch4 but not CH5. We are parked about 20 minutes from the southern coast of Spain. I have been challenged on my veracity on this on another forum. All I have done is rotate the LNB about 30 degrees until the reception was what we wanted and changed the default transponder number to 12.129 as opposed to the 17.778.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As you buck the trend, I'm sure if you submiitted a report using the last link in my previous post, it would be especially welcome.

Dave


----------

